# Good Home Needed



## Anita67 (Oct 10, 2009)

My daughters boyfriends friend has a bulldog cross named Buster, I know it is crossed with a dog de bordeaux. I can try and find out more if need to.

He is around two years old and lives outside on a pen. His owner no longer wants him as he thinks he is too soft. I have been to see him on the pen and I have never seen a unhappier dog. He doesn&#8217;t come bounding over to you; you have to go and search for him then coax him out of where he is hiding.

My daughter has taken him home and bathed him. The difference in him is lovely to see, he is much happier. Unfortunately she can not keep him as she already has an olde English bulldog who is one year old. 

Buster isn&#8217;t a very pretty dog but what he lacks in looks certainly makes up in his personality, nature. I don&#8217;t think he is house trained as he has spent most of his life outside. 

Can you help to find Buster a loving, caring home? He is good round other dogs and children.

If you can&#8217;t help do you know who else might be able to?


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

A hh bless wish i could help. Already have one dog of whoms not very dog friendly. hope he finds a very loving home very soon. x


----------



## Anita67 (Oct 10, 2009)

Thankyou, hope so too.


----------



## Izzyhog (Jun 22, 2009)

Do you still have him, as we're interested.

Where about's are you?


----------



## Anita67 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi Izzy

We do still have him. We are in Wigan, I am trying to workout how to attach a pic of him on here.

Anita


----------



## Anita67 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi

Hopefully I have managed to attach a couple of pics of buster.

Anita


----------



## Izzyhog (Jun 22, 2009)

Aww he looks beautiful...


PM sent


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

He is a gorgeous boy! Hope he finds the perfect home very soon


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Aww he is a beautiful boy.
Hope he finds a new home very soon.
Good luck.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

ahh he is lovely i am sure someone will want him, even though he has been outside i am sure someone could train him to be a indoor dog, he would obviously then come out of his self as well


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

It might be an idea to have him castrated before rehoming (i think i spy a nice pair in the first pic )

This will stop people from exploiting him and his breed type. He's a lovely looking boy.


----------



## Anita67 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi

Thanks for all your messages. He is a big softy, so needs a loving home. As I have never tried to rehome a dog, I would appreciate any advice on what I should be asking or what I need to do.

Thanks


----------



## Izzyhog (Jun 22, 2009)

Anita have tried to reply but your message box is full.

Give me a ring, you've got my number.

Izzy


----------



## BeesBella (Sep 21, 2009)

> His owner no longer wants him as he thinks he is too soft


Huh ? What do you mean by soft ? Gentle natured ?


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

hes very sorry lookin though im not surprised.

hope he finds the home he deserves xxx


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

he is gorgeous!! If i didnt already have two monster pups i'd have him 

I'd defo get him castrated, have you tried each breed rescue? they migth help even tho hes a cross. Good luck.x


----------



## Anita67 (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeap gentle natured



BeesBella said:


> Huh ? What do you mean by soft ? Gentle natured ?


----------



## BeesBella (Sep 21, 2009)

Sorry can I just ask, why is that a bad thing ?


----------



## Anita67 (Oct 10, 2009)

I havent said it is a bad thing.



BeesBella said:


> Sorry can I just ask, why is that a bad thing ?


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Anita, he is gorgeous  i hope he finds a loving home very soon.
Agree with others would definitely get him castrated before rehoming


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

BeesBella said:


> Sorry can I just ask, why is that a bad thing ?


if you read properly you will see the owner of buster thinks hes too soft NOT anita


----------



## BeesBella (Sep 21, 2009)

I wasn't accusing anita I was wondering why the owner thought it was a bad thing. Sorry if it came out the wrong way.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

BeesBella said:


> I wasn't accusing anita I was wondering why the owner thought it was a bad thing. Sorry if it came out the wrong way.


The previous owner obviously wanted a guard dog.


----------

